# , GAAP,
4         ,     .      .      ,    1    . ..      . ,         ?        ( , , , )?       .     ,     ,      .           :,    (      )

----------

-    ,      .

       ,     (, ,  GAAP-) -     ,   ,       -  ,
    -        -    ,        ,      .

    "7  " -    , , ,   .

  -      -   .
  - ,      (  ,              ).

----------

.   .  ":   ".        ,

----------

F5 ACCA
   costing, decision making  .

----------

.    .     .     ,      .   .         ?

----------

_     _   
        (    -    _  _     )

----------


## 7mikl

.    CIMA "  ".      ,    CIMA.  ,  ,     .  ,      ,       F2  ACCA.      .      .   " ".       CİMA  ACCA.     .

----------


## Morena

7  " -  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Andy75

,      "  "          -       -       :Wink:

----------

> 4         ,     .      .      ,    1    . ..      . ,         ?        ( , , , )?       .     ,     ,      .           :,    (      )


  " !   ".        .

----------


## 888

> .    .     .     ,      .   .         ?


      ,   .

          ""

----------


## 888

1  ?

  7.7 -   1,    8,  .

   Excele,   

 :Smilie:

----------

"   "   .

----------


## tatyana18-28

,      (),  1  2 (HOCK  ATC)   .
 - , .

----------


## titova-tlt

)   )

----------


## ennui

.. « .   ». . «»

----------


## mavlok-m

> ,      .


,     .          (, ,     .)        .

----------

